# JAVA3D TransformGroup <--> Group Problem



## ameisengehirn (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich schreibe einen Parser für das Universe. Geladen werden diese aus Collada Files.

Nun muss ich unterscheiden ob es sich beim nächsten Kind-Knoten um eine TransformGroup oder eine Group handelt.


```
if (groupToSplit.getChild(0) instanceof Group) {
 1. tu was...
} 

else if (groupToSplit.getChild(0) instanceof TransformGroup) {
 2. tu was anderes...
}
```

leider funktioniert diese Unterscheidung nicht, es wird immer die Methode 1. aufgerufen. Wordurch natürlich die Methode nicht das richtige Argument erhält.

Kennst jemand das Problem?
instance of sollte doch das richtige Ergebnis liefern?

Danke für eure Ratschläge.
Phil


----------



## Ulathar (16. Aug 2011)

ich vermute mal dass TransformGroup Group extended?

dreh doch mal die beiden um, also check erst nach if instanceof TransformGroup und dann im else auf Group.
Ist jetzt nur ein schuss ins blaue meinerseits, hab mit Java3D nie was gemacht .


----------



## ameisengehirn (16. Aug 2011)

arg... stimmt. Danke für deine Hilfe. Klarer Fall von "Betriebsblind"


----------



## Ulathar (16. Aug 2011)

glaub mir das kenn ich .


----------

